# Wellenlinie von oben nach unten ?



## otto100 (11. April 2002)

Hallo wer kann mir sagen wie ich wellenlinien erzeugen kann, sollen von oben nach unten gehen, schaffe nur eine halbe mit oval, also nach aussen aber nichtmehr nach innen, hoffe jehmand weis was ich meine.
Habe ein beispiel gesehen auf http://www.blue-water-divers.at./frame.htm das menue links.

Danke


----------



## freekazoid (11. April 2002)

heyhoi otto

1. neues bild erstellen
2. vertikale linie reinknallen
(2.1. gauscher weichzeichner mit wert von ca 1px anwenden)
3. filter > verzerrungsfilter > verbiegen mit deinen parametern anwenden
4. have fun!


----------



## Mythos007 (12. April 2002)

Chellaz ottonormalverbraucher ,

entweder du gehst den weg, den freekazoid
beschrieben hat ... oder du benutzt das
Pfad-tool dafür - ist zwar anfangs etwas
komplizierter aber wenn du es einmal damit
drauf hast, dann machst du fast nichts mehr
ohne es 

Bis dann dann euer S-Kurven Mythos

N.S.: Das Pfad-Tool ist hier mit der
Nummer 9 gekennzeichnet ...


----------



## cocoon (12. April 2002)

*Schwingungen*

Oder Du wendest auf den gezeichneten vertikalen Strichen den Filter "Verzerren -> Schwingungen" an. Für gleichmässige Wellen schlage ich folgende Werte vor:

Anzahl Generatoren: 1
Wellenlänge: Min 50; Max 50
  (diese Werte solltest Du Deinen Vorstellungen anpassen, für gleichmässige Wellen würde ich identische Werte nehmen. Je grösser der Wert, desto weniger Wellen)
Amplitude: Min 20; Max 20
  (hier musst Du auch Deinen Bedürfnissen anpassen, für gleichmässige Wellen ebenfalls identische Werte nehmen. Je grösser der Wert, desto höher die Wellen)
Skalierung: 100% Vert., 100% Horiz.
Durch verschobenen Teil ersetzen

/edit
Und natürlich als Sinus-Schwingungen deklarieren.
/edit


----------



## messias (12. April 2002)

*bzw...*

du wendest das tentakel tutorial an und aenderst einfache kleinigkeiten


----------



## Maniacy (14. April 2002)

also cocoons Tip find ich noch mit am einfachsten und genügt für den Anfang eingentlich völlig.

Wenn du allerdings die Linie für ein Interface benutzen willst, wie das auf der Page gemacht wird, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall das Pfadwerkzeug empfehlen, weil du da auch nechträglich noch Sachen ändern kannst und die Linie genau so hinbekommen kannst, wie du sie brauchst...

Hier mein Ergebnis unter Zuhilfenahme der beiden Filter angewendet:


----------



## Pedde (6. August 2004)

also,
bei mir geht beides nicht:
wenn ich eine Linie in Photoshop CS zeichne und dann einen Verzerrungsfilter darauf anwenden möchte, so ist der Menüpunkt Verzerrungsfilter bei mir grau (deaktiviert)
Wenn ich das mit der Pfadwerkzeug-Methode versuche und dieses Pfadwerkzeug im Alphakanal anwende, so wird die Fläche von dem Pfadwerkzeug einfach ignoriert?

Was mache ich da falsch?

Mfg

Pedde


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. August 2004)

Problem #1
+ Arbeitest du mit 16 Bit pro Kanal?
+ Arbeitest du im CMYK-Modus?

Problem #2
Kannst du dein Problem evtl. ein wenig konkretisieren?
Inwiefern wird die Fläche ignoriert? Erscheint der Pfad
einfach nicht nachdem du die Eckpunkte angelegt hast?


----------



## Pedde (7. August 2004)

Also zu 1.)
ich arbeite im 16Bit RGB Modus (8 Bit scheinen mir zu wenig  )

Zu 2.)
wenn ich im alpha-kanal den Pfad erstelle und die Unterpfadfläche dann weiß ausfülle; dann die Ebenenmaske hinzufüge, so erscheint bei mir gar nix von dem Rechteck, auf welches ich den Alpha-Kanal angewendet habe.
Wenn ich allerdings an einer anderen Stelle des Rechtecks im Alpha-Kanal einen weißen Punkt mit einem Pinsle mache, so wird dies korrekt angezeigt.

*komisch*

--
Pedde


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. August 2004)

#1
Dann probiere doch mal aus im 8Bit Modus zu arbeiten.
Bei 16 Bit pro Kanal sind rechenintensivere Vorgänge normalerweise
deaktiviert (bei Photoshop 7).

#2
Liegt es etwa daran, dass du die Pfadfläche über die Pfadpalette füllst?
Dann wird nämlich das Rechteck nicht in dem Kanal, sondern auf einer
Ebene gefüllt. Probiere doch einfach mal den Pfad in eine Auswahl
umzuwandeln und sie dann konventionell im Kanal zu füllen.
Das müsste funktionieren.


----------

